
Ring Fired Employees for Watching Customer Videos - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3mdvk/ring-fired-employees-abusing-video-data
======
throwawaysea
All digital services (like Office 365 for example) have a limited number of
privileged employees that can access customer data for various reasons, such
as resolving operational issues. The allowance for this access is baked into
virtually every Terms and Conditions out there. Tight permissions and auditing
capabilities are important, but people are exposed to this type of risk
broadly, orthogonal to Ring specifically or video surveillance products as a
category.

Per the article sounds like Ring took steps to tighten access in response to
these reports. I don’t really see a problem with this response. I don’t own
any Ring products but personally I think it is reasonable to expect that
_someone_ at Ring would have some degree of access to customer content, and I
think that it is a reasonable trade off in order to have the benefits of
connected cameras, automatic backups, and their Neighbors feature.

------
lonelappde
This is scapegoating. The employee worked for _Amazon_. _Amazon_ watched
customer video. You shouldn't get to use employees for responsibility
laundering. I don't care what your policies are anymore than I care whether
any criminal "didn't mean to" hurt someone. Your policies are your internal
details. I care about your behavior.

------
JohnFen
I will never understand how it is that people are OK with installing
surveillance equipment in their home that can be accessed by any strangers
whatsoever.

~~~
bavell
Neither will I. Ring, Alexa & friends, "smart" devices made by mega corps, etc
will never be welcome in my home. Any home automation will only be done with
open-source or home-brew solutions.

~~~
atwebb
I am in the same camp but we're assuming that the capabilities already present
in our phones/laptops/TVs are turned off and stay that way.

~~~
bavell
Unfortunately, you are absolutely correct. Like most I have a smartphone
(Android), use Chrome (technically chromium but close enough), and have a
device or two infected with Windows 10. I do take measures to reduce the
outflow of my personal data but with no real practical alternatives in some
cases, I can only rely on blending into the background noise and avoiding
flagrantly awful and thinly-veiled surveillance devices.

------
moretai
Is there a way to obfuscate client data so that employees can't view it?

~~~
t34543
I think the best thing is to avoid Ring products

